# Kings take care of Warriors without Martin



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> For the second straight game, the Sacramento Kings showed they can win without leading scorer Kevin Martin. Once again it was rookie Tyreke Evans picking up the slack in the absence of Martin, who fractured his left wrist and will be out for a minimum of two months. Evans scored 18 of his 23 points in the second quarter and Sacramento beat Golden State 120-107 to win back-to-back games for the first time in nearly a year. Evans was coming off his best game of the year, scoring a career-high 32 points and getting seven assists in Saturday's win in Utah.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10235962/Kings-take-care-of-Warriors-without-Martin


----------

